# South Georgia - Need 1 - Closing membership 7/10



## Gulfin (Dec 25, 2012)

Stickinâ€™ Swamp Hunt Club - West Echols County 

Reserve your spot now and scout during the coolest part of the year. Also hunt 2nd half of 2013 Turkey Season.

* 1800+/- acres all in one block, great road system with 11 gates. 
* 11 members 
* Donâ€™t care where youâ€™re from but ask that members live at least 1-1 ½ hours from property. Would consider the right local member.
* Dues are $1400 for new members and include lime, seed, and fertilizer for club plots as well as everything listed below.
* Gated, secluded, and safe campsite about 1 mile from property. (Same landholder) We use personal generators and we do have a well. 
* Our camp has a generator, bathhouse with hot water/full size shower/toilet/sink, a lit and covered double skinning rack, sand horseshoe pit, shed, 4 wheeler plot sprayer and 2 spreaders, lights, camp cook area, small catch and release pond, and a 40 yard bow range with elevated shooting platforms. Everything is open to all members. DirecTV is available for your campers. We split that cost with whoever has a box.
* Varied terrain. Mix of different stage pines, swamp, clear cut, thickets, and plenty of hardwoods.
* Multiple food plots planted spring and fall ranging in size from .2 â€“ 4 acres. (Approx. 10 acres total)
* 2 bucks, 2 does (or 1 buck, 3 does), 2 gobblers per membership.
* Fair guest policy.  
* Not a party all night, run all over the place at all hours on your 4 wheeler type place. Donâ€™t get me wrong, we have a good time and we'll have a drink or two at the end of the day but weâ€™re a pretty relaxed group. 
* Pin in/out. 1 personal stand/area (250 yard radius), 1 member stand, and 1 member/guest stand set up by each member. At least 6 established club stands. Member will have access to at least 31 stands while only setting up 3.
* New members choose their personal spots from anyplace on the property other than personal areas already reserved. Countless great locations available with large chunks of the property that have never been stepped in. To be honest, I'd almost bet the best spot on the property hasn't been found yet. Weâ€™ll be happy to show you some good looking areas if youâ€™d like some help.
* 100 yard sight in gun range.
* 100 +/- acres set aside to hunt whatever, whenever. Sight in range is here.
* No dogs for any hunting except tracking a wounded deer if necessary. 

We are looking for responsible people who want to help build a long term, successful club while having a good time and hopefully still having a reasonable chance to shoot a mature buck. We are headed into our 3rd season and we are REAL close. The rules are not for everybody. 

Please donâ€™t take this the wrong way but if you want to come up, hang a couple stands, and then just hunt this wonâ€™t be the club for you. Thereâ€™s nothing in the world wrong with that if you find a place that feels the same but this isnâ€™t one of them. We are really trying to make this a great place and that takes a lot of work. We are looking for people that actually like to work together to make the entire club better as a whole. We set up 4 work weekends throughout the year and youâ€™re responsible for making at least 2 longer (7-8hrs) and 1 shorter (3-4 hrs) of these days. Work can be done other days as well.

Maybe you hear this everywhere, but our current members honestly and truly try and help each other out and donâ€™t have any problems sharing information with each other to try and make everybody more successful. We all respect each other and do our best to work together in all aspects of the club. I am the president and EVERYONE (including myself) is expected to follow the same rules, there are no â€œfavoritesâ€�. If that isnâ€™t how you like to do things we sincerely wish you the best of luck finding a club that fits your goals.

If youâ€™re still interested, we might be the club for you and you might be the last member weâ€™re looking for to complete a solid, stable membership. PM me an e-mail address and Iâ€™ll forward you some more information, the satellite image, and rules along with my number. Look it over and then give me a call if youâ€™d like to take a look at the place. I truly believe we have a great place and it really does just keep getting better. If this coming season shows the same improvement we saw this past season, it's going to be a great one!!


----------



## Olgrayfox (Dec 26, 2012)

PM'd


----------



## RUTMAGIC (Dec 28, 2012)

Very Interested, how do I make contact


----------



## Gulfin (Jan 1, 2013)

Sorry for the delay, just got back from camp. All PM's and requests have been answered. Let me know if you haven't seen it.


----------



## nkbigdog (Jan 2, 2013)

Folks this is a smoken hot place to hunt!! Great people that have done allot of work to make it great..I had the pleasure to hunt there this year...Very Impressive!!


----------



## Gulfin (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words Phil! You are welcome anytime. At least make sure you save us a weekend for our hunt next season!!


----------



## nkbigdog (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm Honored Kevan. Took that meat and had summer sausage made out of it..It's Fantastic..Thanks again!


----------



## deadbox (Jan 3, 2013)

Don't forget to let me know when someone will be there to give me a look to see what's around.  I got cash in hand. 
Larry


----------



## DrCarter (Jan 4, 2013)

Very interested in you club. What is your contact information and when would be a good time to come look around the land....some time after season goes out?


Thank you 

GLC
Bowtech Invasion CPX


----------



## Gulfin (Jan 4, 2013)

PM sent DrCarter


----------



## Gulfin (Jan 7, 2013)

Headed up this weekend for the last hoorah...Probably be a few weeks before anybody gets back up. A little break and then back at it. Scouting and working....never ends does it? I love it!!

Scheduled to show it a couple times during the middle of the day. Come on up if you're interested.


----------



## Gulfin (Jan 9, 2013)

Leaving for camp tomorrow and I'll be headed home probably Monday. Scheduled to show it to a couple people. If you need any information or want to schedule a visit while I'm up there please send me an e-mail to kevanjones@lycos.com.  Sometimes my e-mail doesn't always send right from my phone and I'm usually pretty quick in responding so if you do send one and I don't respond within an hour or two, please try again. 

Good luck this weekend to everybody.


----------



## Gulfin (Jan 15, 2013)

Added a good guy on Friday. Still need a couple more.


----------



## deadbox (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for allowing me in. I can say this place is beautiful. Excellent road system beautiful food plot system and everything you would need to feel comfortable away from home at camp. 

I think Kevan has done a wonderful job setting up the structure. And it would be well worth the time to see it. Thanks again. 

Kevan if you need me to do anything let me know. It will never be a problem.


----------



## Gulfin (Jan 27, 2013)

BTT, headed up this weekend. Come take a look.


----------



## Gulfin (Jan 27, 2013)

I believe someone said a picture or 2 always make a post better....


----------



## Robert Harmon (Jan 27, 2013)

nice lookingfood plot.


----------



## Gulfin (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you Mr. Harmon. Headed up this weekend to pull our soil samples and get ready for the next round.


----------



## Gulfin (Jan 31, 2013)

Leaving for camp tomorrow morning. Be there until Sunday afternoon. Shoot me an e-mail if you're interested in taking a look. 

Kevanjones@lycos.com

Have a great weekend everybody!!


----------



## ncombass (Jan 31, 2013)

If you can eliminate the bears, hogs, and poachers there may be some hope for this area


----------



## Gulfin (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow! Bad experience have ya? That's it folks, we're packing it up and leavin' now. Don't get it but since you brought it up....

Probably 20 or more cameras running all year for 2 years now. None of any of those has actually been seen except for a bear that ran out in front of my truck one morning 2 seasons ago. 1 bear on camera in 2 years in the same area as the one I saw (no feeders messed with or damaged), 1 hog on camera in 2 years (pretty good boar this past November we assume was just wandering through), 1 pic of a man and kid on a 4 wheeler during the summer on the edge of the property in 2 years, no poachers on camera and nothing missing in 2 years. 1700 acres attached to us that we share a camp with and as far as I know they would say the same thing although I think they did have one issue of a guy sneaking on their piece and that was taken care of. 

Never know though do ya? No doubt there is probably more than one bear, and maybe a poacher or two has eluded our cameras but neither would I consider a problem in any way. Certainly much less of a problem than other places I've seen. I do know we don't have hogs though. Sorry about your luck but so far, so good at our place. Fingers stay crossed. Thanks for the heads up though. Very helpful.  

What we DO have is a great group of guys, a good looking place, a pretty good herd of deer, and piles of turkeys. We kind of like it that way. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Gulfin (Feb 5, 2013)

Back up top. Showing this weekend. Come on by and take a look.


----------



## Gulfin (Feb 7, 2013)

Soil samples, schedule a lime delivery, put out a new box blind, do a bunch of scouting, and a little relaxing. Come on up and see us this weekend. 

kevanjones@lycos.com


----------



## Gulfin (Feb 16, 2013)

Bring it on up top.....


----------



## Gulfin (Feb 20, 2013)

Soil samples results are in. Headed up this weekend to do a little work to help us get ready for our 1st work weekend on March 9-10. Come on up and take a look.


----------



## Gulfin (Feb 25, 2013)

Had a great weekend. Got a jumpstart on some lane mowing, looked at some tc pics, laid out a couple new stand sites, and relaxed a little all while dodging the rain. It's gonna be a great year!!


----------



## Gulfin (Mar 1, 2013)

Next weekend (3/9-10) is our 1st work weekend. Looks like most all of the current member will be there. Scheduled to show it then as well. Come on up if you're interested, you should be able to meet most everybody then.


----------



## Gulfin (Mar 6, 2013)

Headed up tomorrow night. Come on out and take a look.


----------



## Gulfin (Mar 11, 2013)

Man, I love that place. Had another great weekend and despite Murphy trying to tell us other wise we ended up getting quite a bit done. A bunch of new lanes mowed and sprayed, camp shed cleaned up and organized with some new shelves built, new ladder on our elevated bow range platform, got a bunch of firewood cut, repaired a wiring issue and ran more wiring to the camp cook area, cleaned up around one of our gates, and got about 1/2 of our 14 tons of lime spread. 

We'll be back up for the turkey opener in a couple weeks to hunt and spray the plots and then our next official work weekend will be 4/13-14 which will be our spring planting as long as mother nature tells us it'll be OK to do it then.

Had one person join and another that asked for an address to send a deposit. Unfortunately, we had another member that had a few unfortunate issues and won't be able to rejoin now so we still have one, maybe two spots left.


----------



## Gulfin (Mar 11, 2013)

By the way....Anybody know these people? The only pictures we have ever had of folks trespassing on our land is on the very NW corner. This is the second picture we've had in two years of the same 4 wheeler and the same guy. Both pics are in the offseason and we've never had anything messed with or stolen, knock on wood. Last time he had a kid on the back, this time the girl. Like to talk to him if anyone knows how to get in touch with him.

Sorry about the pic. It's a pic from a computer screen off of a tc. I'm trying to get the tc pic file sent to me.


----------



## Gulfin (Mar 11, 2013)

And then there was 1.....only 1 spot left.


----------



## Gulfin (Mar 16, 2013)

Havin a few inquiries but as of right now there's still one spot left.


----------



## Gulfin (Mar 22, 2013)

Still looking to fill that one last spot.....


----------



## floridacrakr (Mar 30, 2013)

Pm sent


----------



## Gulfin (Apr 3, 2013)

Unfortunately our initial deposit deadline for returning members has passed and I am missing one. Its a rough part of the job but unfortunately the lease needs to be paid in 2 months, I'm not in a position to cover it, and I can't wait until the last minute to find members so I am opening that spot up. We now have a total of 2 memberships available. We'll be up this weekend if anyone would like to see the place. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Gulfin (Apr 4, 2013)

Deposits I was waiting on are supposed to be on their way. Back to needing just one member to get this thing filled up.


----------



## Gulfin (Apr 12, 2013)

Headed up next weekend for our wildlife meeting and to plant our spring/summer plots. Or, we'll just hunt if it's too wet to plant......


----------



## Gulfin (Apr 15, 2013)

Going to be there Friday - Sunday either planting or hunting if there's too much water to put some seed down....Come on up and visit. Also, don't forget our wildlife meeting Friday night.


----------



## Gulfin (Apr 29, 2013)

Plots starting to poke through. Still need 1 more.


----------



## Gulfin (May 4, 2013)

Ttt...


----------



## Gulfin (May 12, 2013)

Man, there has to be one more person out there....


----------



## Gulfin (May 22, 2013)

Headed up this weekend if anyone wants to take a look...


----------



## steve j (May 30, 2013)

if still looking shoot me a pm . we about it your club is it close to valdosta


----------



## Gulfin (Jun 18, 2013)

Still looking for one more. Gonna give it until mid July and then we're going to go with what we have if it's not filled by then.


----------



## Gulfin (Jul 1, 2013)

Might as well throw it up here one or two more times.


----------



## Gulfin (Jul 9, 2013)

Bringing it up once more. Going with what we have if it's not filled by the weekend. Have a great season everybody!!


----------

